Ask HN: Any recommended resources to learn online community building? - febin
======
CM30
Oh, these could help:

[http://www.managingcommunities.com/](http://www.managingcommunities.com/)

[https://www.feverbee.com/richs-blog/](https://www.feverbee.com/richs-blog/)

I'd also recommend The Admin Zone as a forum, since it's basically dedicated
to community building and forum software:

[https://theadminzone.com/](https://theadminzone.com/)

Another site to look out for is Forum Promotion, though mainly once your site
has been launched and needs more help:

[https://forumpromotion.net/forum/home/](https://forumpromotion.net/forum/home/)

------
bemmu
Here's a complete free guide:
[http://www.communitybuildingguide.com/](http://www.communitybuildingguide.com/)

~~~
febin
Thank you

